# Sammie pictures



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's how my dog Sammie looked about a week ago:

















His hair was 3+ inches on the body and very dense. I finally couldn't handle brushing it anymore and gave him a haircut.
Here's how he looks now:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice!

How tall is sammie and how old?

-Todd


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

28" at the shoulder. 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

How long did it take him to get full height?
Right now moose is 23" and 9mo.

How much does sammie weigh by the way?

-Todd


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

When I got him at 16 months he was pretty much full grown. I think he's filled out a little since then. 
He's 65-70 pounds. My home scale isn't very exact.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Jako said:


> When I got him at 16 months he was pretty much full grown. I think he's filled out a little since then.
> He's 65-70 pounds. My home scale isn't very exact.


I see, thanks for the information.


----------



## Lexie_80 (Mar 14, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## Nelson3 (Mar 27, 2008)

*jood job*

Wow you did a good job looks great.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks! There are some updated pictures in the thread "Sammie Pics"


----------



## PinkPoodleK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Aww he is a beauty!*


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

I Love The Cut, Very Cute!


----------

